

Introducing HTML’s new template element - stopsatgreen
http://www.broken-links.com/2013/04/10/the-template-element/

======
38leinad
can someone eleborate in which way this is different to what you can do today
with a script-tag? E.g. <http://knockoutjs.com/documentation/template-
binding.html>

Am I missing something?

